# keyboard interruptions



## egalitarian (Dec 4, 2015)

My keyboard/mouse are periodically interrupted. It acts like some program is commandeering the cpu. When I key in something nothing happens a short time it may show some of the letters keyed. I've disabled all but 4 start-up programs and I changed ports for the USB receiver. Win10.

Any thing else I can try?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Am I assuming it's a wireless mouse/keyboard set? Are there any routers or cordless phones nearby?


----------



## egalitarian (Dec 4, 2015)

both router and a wireless hanset


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

metallica5456 said:


> Am I assuming it's a wireless mouse/keyboard set?


And this question?


----------



## egalitarian (Dec 4, 2015)

Indeed they are wireless


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

What make and model for the keyboard and mouse? Is it a set? Is the receiver right next to them? Or is the receiver under a desk?

I'm not an expert on frequencies, but I've used a cordless phone, wireless router, and wireless mouse and keyboard in the same room without a problem for many years.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Tony has a point I have too...however I have seen several times where they simply...wont work together if they are in close proximity. 2.4Ghz is normally the standard for cordless keyboard, mice, and phones so it can cause interference.


----------



## egalitarian (Dec 4, 2015)

TonyB25 said:


> What make and model for the keyboard and mouse? Is it a set? Is the receiver right next to them? Or is the receiver under a desk?
> 
> I'm not an expert on frequencies, but I've used a cordless phone, wireless router, and wireless mouse and keyboard in the same room without a problem for many years.


The model is Logitech 270 Combo. The receiver is in the back of the tower and the router is on top. Distance between them is 12 inches.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

well your Logitech K&M are 2.4ghz which your router is too....I might try to see if you cant put a little more distance between them perhaps moving the router to about 6ish feet away and see if that helps...they are probably "interfering" with each other


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

If you have your wireless router on top of your computer try moving it.


----------

